# spark plug coated with coolant



## suren (Sep 9, 2004)

While driving 97 Altima GXE with 128600 miles, check engine light
started to flash and remained on later on. Bring the car home and
found low on coolant(2QT). Check the code with the code reader
and found P0302, means 2nd plug misfired.

Removed 2nd and 4th plugs. 4th plug, its long wire tube and
cavity were dry. However 2nd plug, its cavity were coated with
lot of coolant, found even wetness on the outside of the plug
wire tube.

My question is that is this is a simple valve cover gasket many
of you are talking about or something else. Need your suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't see how it could be coolant. Perhaps you meant oil. In which case, yes you have to replace the valve cover gaskets.


----------



## suren (Sep 9, 2004)

I will pressurize the cooling system to see if leaks in the cavity to make sure.
I will update whether I was wrong. I know I had 2Qt low on coolant and
check engine light code was P0302 means 2nd plug misfired. You may be 
right. Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's oil, the spark plug tube seal failed and you need to replace the valve cover and spark plug tube gaskets (along with cleaning out the spark plug well and cleaning up the plug and igntion wire end, obviously). If it is coolant, then either coolant spilled into the well somehow, or, it seaped though a porous cylinder head (something I've seen happen on some Sentra engines). If it is seaping though the head, then you will need to replace the cylinder head.


----------

